# Народные исполнители



## MARAT (7 Июл 2009)

Почему на сайте не отмеченные такие известные музыканты как Виктор Гридин и Паницкий?


----------



## Magistr (7 Июл 2009)

Диск Виктора Фёдоровича на этом сайте есть. на днях я оцифровал виниловую пластинку "Советские мастера баянного искусства Вып4" с произведениями Виктора Гридина. если будут желающие её скачать, напишите, выложу. скоро оцифрую пластинку этой же серии по моему 2-ой выпуск, где записаны произведения Ивана Яковлевича Паницкого. Вы как пользователь, тоже можете внести свой вклад, как говорится, было бы желание.


----------



## 1alex123 (7 Июл 2009)

Охотно скачал бы и то и другоe.
Заранee спасибо.


----------



## zontazb16 (27 Янв 2010)

Добавте к исполнителям Влада Плиговку, я считаю он этого достоин. Если понадобиться у меня даже запись его концерта есть. [email protected]


----------



## acco (27 Янв 2010)

*zontazb16*,
Загрузите видео, создайте новость и будет Владислав Плиговка


----------

